# new batch!



## noel (Oct 12, 2009)

hi everyone,meet my new 'chid
for goldenrose:sorry no slippersmaybe next time....
phal appendiculata
p.s:this one is sooooo cutemakes me want to squeeze it<but i finally restrain myself becuse this one seems to be a very fragile and vurnurable phal,maybe a mere squeeze would have killed it already
here it is...
whole plant front view





whole plant bird-eye view




it has buds right now....




and phal javanica


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanx for sharing. Keep us posted when it blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting frilly leaves on the appendiculata.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice!!!

Ramon


----------



## noel (Oct 13, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting frilly leaves on the appendiculata.



it's because its a jungle plant,it's not yet established....


----------



## Roth (Oct 13, 2009)

noel said:


> it's because its a jungle plant,it's not yet established....



I think it's the peninsular type of appendiculata, the one from Sabah has flatter leaves.

BTW I think I have seen its brothers and sisters some days ago


----------



## noel (Oct 13, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> I think it's the peninsular type of appendiculata, the one from Sabah has flatter leaves.


wow,i only know that phal appendiculata comes from pahang in malay peninsular,so they're in sabah too?



> BTW I think I have seen its brothers and sisters some days ago


what do you mean?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 13, 2009)

noel said:


> hi everyone,meet my new 'chid
> for goldenrose:sorry no slippersmaybe next time...
> QUOTE]
> :rollhappy: :clap: are you teasing me? :wink:
> I do like those frilly leaves! Keep us posted!


----------



## Roth (Oct 13, 2009)

Phal appendiculata is a weed in Sabah, in fact all the collectors know this plant for 20+ years, but they did not pay attention. They were asked to collect the big flowered stuff, and they though it was a kind of cleisostoma or crappy stuff...


----------



## noel (Oct 14, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> Phal appendiculata is a weed in Sabah, in fact all the collectors know this plant for 20+ years, but they did not pay attention. They were asked to collect the big flowered stuff, and they though it was a kind of cleisostoma or crappy stuff...



wooow,so phal appendiculata isn't rare....
which one do you think is better,the peninsular type or the sabah type?


----------



## Roth (Oct 14, 2009)

noel said:


> wooow,so phal appendiculata isn't rare....
> which one do you think is better,the peninsular type or the sabah type?



Appendiculata has never been rare in fact... The Sabah type has more bluish flowers in my experience...


----------



## noel (Oct 14, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> Appendiculata has never been rare in fact... The Sabah type has more bluish flowers in my experience...



the coerulea type?
so,what are the truly rare phal species in cultivation?
do you know any?


----------



## Roth (Oct 14, 2009)

noel said:


> the coerulea type?
> so,what are the truly rare phal species in cultivation?
> do you know any?



Yes the coerulea type is quite common in the Sabah plants... The alba type is common too, but most are found in the Peninsular Malaysia type.

Truly rare phals in cultivation ?

* Phal speciosa, I have seen only 2 real plants, they are very specific, thin oval leaves, and a flower stem with couple dozen nodes before the blooms, and nothing to do with the tetraspis x corningiana linebred that are sold as Tetraspis C1 and speciosa by most sellers. 

* Phal doweriensis, that could well be a gigantea natural hybrid so far...

* Phal stobartiana, the real one

* Phal mysorensis, not rare but very hard to get

* Phal micholitzii, not many nice plants around from seed, and not yet rediscovered in the Philippines

* Phalaenopsis robinsonii from Ambon, exists, I have seen few plants when I went there, could not bring back any...

* The Sabah giant type of phal gigantea, the size of a kitchen table... The others gigantea sold will never reach that size actually, they are from different colonies.

The rarity of most phals is quite fake, because one seed caps will make dozen of thousands of plants, so they are rare today, common tomorrow... And several people keep managing the jungle stocks, so it is a scheduled rarity on the market, not a real rarity per se.


----------



## noel (Oct 14, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> Yes the coerulea type is quite common in the Sabah plants... The alba type is common too, but most are found in the Peninsular Malaysia type.
> 
> Truly rare phals in cultivation ?
> 
> ...



wooo,how about phal javanica?
do you have the details aout true phal speciosa?


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 14, 2009)

> Phal speciosa, I have seen only 2 real plants, they are very specific, thin oval leaves, and a flower stem with couple dozen nodes before the blooms, and nothing to do with the tetraspis x corningiana linebred that are sold as Tetraspis C1 and speciosa by most sellers.





> do you have the details aout true phal speciosa?



Yes, please. The latest I heard was that Dr. Leslie Garay had identified tetraspis C#1 as speciosa. Do you have any photos of the true speciosa? I have read Christenson's discussion of the two species and it all seems vague and confusing.

Susan


----------



## Roth (Oct 14, 2009)

luvsorchids said:


> Yes, please. The latest I heard was that Dr. Leslie Garay had identified tetraspis C#1 as speciosa. Do you have any photos of the true speciosa? I have read Christenson's discussion of the two species and it all seems vague and confusing.
> 
> Susan




If Dr. Garay has identified tetraspis c1 as speciosa, it's a total mistake. In the early 90s one taiwanese breeder made tetraspis x corningiana red type, there are some pictures in the taiwaneses books. Most look like C1, perfectly well, including the color pattern changing, etc... And I am sure that it is the line breeding of that hybrid that is sold as c1. They bred it further to make the "speciosa" plants, darker type of c1, but on a few plants I have seen in a large batch in Malaysia, a few had a corningiana pattern for the colors...

For Phal speciosa, I will try to get a photo of the last plant alive I have seen in Thailand, have to ask the owner. The plant has a very special and very long flower stem with many dozen scales on the stem, and for speciosa, the colors are NOT changing with every bloom I have seen... It is a jungle collected plant from Nicobar, about 8-10 years in cultivation, so that's the real one for sure.

Phal javanica is not rare, there are many seedlings around here and there, including of the albino. They are released at a bit expensive price, so they are not readily available, but there are large stocks, including in Indonesia, Taiwan and Germany to mention 3 that I think of.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, thank you for the information.

I have heard that C#1 was a wild plant and a seedling from a wild plant. Of course there was no evidence to confirm either story.

Susan


----------



## Roth (Oct 16, 2009)

luvsorchids said:


> Yes, thank you for the information.
> 
> I have heard that C#1 was a wild plant and a seedling from a wild plant. Of course there was no evidence to confirm either story.
> 
> Susan



It's absolutely not. The first C1 appeared as seedlings sold by the Taiwanese. Of course they linebred the corningiana x tetraspis for a while, and a few years later they "discovered" what they sell as speciosa, that is a couple generations further. It's one of the biggest scams in phalaenopsis, though there are a few others...


----------



## sniguamma (Nov 26, 2009)

*new batch*

iKitsune wrote:g-man430 wrote:beatrizg126 wrote:HI....Im Beatriz from spain....loves to travel and talk about anything. Hoping to meet new friends here.

Como estas? Me bien y cansado. Como te llamas? Me llamo Jacob. Que pasa? Hasta la vista.
Dial the llamas? What?

Translation: How are you? Im well and tired. What is your name? My name is Jacob. Whats going on? See you later.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi sniguamma! Welcome to Slippertalk!

I'm tired, also. Long day today.


----------



## etex (Nov 28, 2009)

Very interesting! The frilly leaves are cute!


----------

